# Let there be LIFE!



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I was extremely lucky and fortunate to have captured one of the world's rarest of creatures last weekend while stalking the vast expanses of a local WalMart Nature Preserve. It is one of the nicest examples of the Homer Chia that I have ever laid my eyes upon. Naturally I had to have it. I could see that it was full of eggs and just about ready to spawn so I took it home as fast as I possibly could and set up its nursery. I wanted to capture the entire series of events leading to the birth and share the images with you, my fellow nature and photography enthusiasts. 
I did not get home in time to take the first image of just the smooth, rounded head of the very pregnant Papa Chia. As you know, the male Chia carries the eggs inside its head and then, every 17 years, the head splits open and the eggs migrate out and form a smooth symetrical layer of baby Chia embryos around the outside of the now dead father's skull. Well by the time I had gotten back home the skull splitting and migration of the eggs had already occurred. I was a little upset but I was still able to get these images. The first is a full frontal view of the male Chia, head split wide open, and eggs already assembled in their normal symetrical marching band like formation. They will stay in this formation, huddling close to each other for warmth, until finally all of them are able to chew their way through their hardening egg shells into the light and their freedom. It is surely an awe inspiring spectacle that we should all be thankful that we are going to get to see it. The second image is a closeup of the egg hole that was split in the skull and the last of the eggs still making their way out. You can actually see a few of them already trying to chew their way out of their captive state. They have an egg tooth, much like a baby chicken, that they use to chew through the rubbery membrainous shell structure. I'm so excited. I feel like a giddy little school girl again. I really hope you enjoy the show. I have to work today but I have my camera setup on timer and will be taking new images every 3 minutes. I don't want us to miss anything. It will be so amazing to see them all bust out of their shells and start their climb to freedom. The life expectancy, before reverting back into their hibernative state for another 17 years, is only 3 to 4 weeks so we have only about a month to enjoy and absorb this wonder of nature. The magnificent CHIA.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

It is simply amazing what a well spoken PHD ( in BioNonsense) can do to elucidate the ill-bred and uninformed populace about such very important issues. My hat is off to you, sir! 

Ha ha ha Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, what Rich said! 
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i couldn't for the life of me guess what on earth a 'chia' was. i've never heard of the word before. you rogue!  lol i googled and found it's a superfood. for your punishment i think i really do want to see how these seeds grow. so carry on with your time imaging. 

that second image looks like they're all birthing in a doughnut. yick!

rich, biononsense is right


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

OK. No more silly attempts at humor. But I will continue photographing these things as they grow. I looked up an article, maybe the same one you saw Karen, and you are right. They are supposed to be some sort of "superfood" full of antioxidants and protein and such. However, I do not think I will find myself eating them too soon. Here's their state as of Saturday afternoon. Not a whole lot of change but more and more are starting to split open.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yuuuughhh Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

are they sitting in water you've put there James, or is that liquid their own creation?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

You soak the seeds in water for 24 hours and it ends up being sort of a thick gel like substance. Then you just keep the head full of water and they draw their water through the clay. It's like magic


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Homer update...he's starting to bloom pretty good.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

looks like he's going to have white sideburns or something. wickedly awesome photos. i love that close up. such detail! can you get in closer still, or will your camera not allow you? those stems look hairy.

what is Homer's head made out of that's allowing the chia to stay put?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Homer Chia update. He has a wild hair coming out of his ear just like me.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ROFL! 

So cool


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

yum. have you clipped his hair for your sandwiches yet?  i'm sure it's longer than when he's on tv (i hate that program).

you have such good focus on your closeups. i'm going to have to practise more.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Lol


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

It's Alive!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

HAHAHHA...Just like all us old men, he's got hair growing on his ears!!


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

The subject is hilarious!! How cool that "Chia" is still around!!

The pictures are fabulous!! Especially the close ups of the chia actually sprouting!! Who knew?? Great job!!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Gator...any update on Homer?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

OK I know you have all been waiting anxiously so here he is as he sits today. He needs a trim but I'm letting it go for now. If you are Homerphobic, do not look.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I may need to leave now and go buy my own CHIA.

That is way cool.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

homerffrodite in the flesh!

not even backcombing! i'm impressed James. 

looks like some of those chia are about to cause a mutiny. what's with them? are they hot on the trail of the water or something?

k
psst i think there's something skewiff with the horizons.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm. got some salad dressing??


----------

